# Angels Glow didn't work



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We are at the end of the bottle and 5 or 6 weeks (not sure of the time) and there has been some mild improvement but nothing drastic. Is there any point in trying Angel Eyes? Are they the same "active" ingredient?

Also does anyone know the web site for angeleyes? I typed in angeleyes.com and *EEEEK* it took me to a prono site


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's the URL for Angel's Eyes:

http://www.angelseyesonline.com/


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

And here is where you can get it with free shipping...
angleeyes


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> We are at the end of the bottle and 5 or 6 weeks (not sure of the time) and there has been some mild improvement but nothing drastic. Is there any point in trying Angel Eyes? Are they the same "active" ingredient?
> 
> Also does anyone know the web site for angeleyes? I typed in angeleyes.com and *EEEEK* it took me to a prono site
> 
> ...




I'm really surprised that you haven't had any real results using Angels Glow. Mikey's staining completely stopped after about a week. I had all the old stains cut out at the groomers and so far haven't seen any new growth of new stains. I heard that the Angel Eyes has pretty much the same stuff in it except for a couple of things. Anyway if you start using the Angel Eyes I hope it works for you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe the active ingredients are the same...only difference is in the "filler" ingredients. One possibility why it didn't work could be that you weren't giving a large enough dose? Or that the dose was given over too long a time and not all at once? You may also want to talk to your vet about why this didn't clear it up. There could be some other underlying reason.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I believe the active ingredients are the same...only difference is in the "filler" ingredients. One possibility why it didn't work could be that you weren't giving a large enough dose? Or that the dose was given over too long a time and not all at once? You may also want to talk to your vet about why this didn't clear it up. There could be some other underlying reason.[/B]


I used the weight based dose, 1/2 tsp for 5lbs. I figured that would be enough since so many here seemed to use less. His staining is very moderate and we have been to the Vet. The vet has given us three different eye drops, none of which worked. He doesn't seem concerned because it's mild. His next suggestion is to have Ty's tear ducts flushed which would require anesthesia.........something I would like to avoid if possible







He has also examined his eyes pretty throughly ( with some kind of drops) looking for eyelashes inside the lid or other problems but they seem to be fine.

Thanks for the web address (both!).


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm suprised you didn't see results. So many people have had nothing but great results. I saw results in ONE WEEK of Chulita taking it. I kept her on for about 1 month straight. Now I give it her once a week if that. Hmmm....I wonder why it didn't work??


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Your pictures are great!!! I would say Ty's staining is about the same as Chulitas "before" not any worse, perhaps a bit less. His staining also tends to wash very easily which I guess some don't. I did send Angel Eyes an email asking them if they could tell me if they thought I should try their product after Angels Glow. I'll see if I get any kind of response.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will not be using the Angel's Glow any more.
It worked great for Brink the first go round...then I believe his stains/coloring came back worse and thicker or something. I am attributing it to the fillers since he is on decent dog food and doesn't have corn/wheat filler like that. His stains aren't as red, but a thick brownish/yellow. I might try the Angel Eyes next time without the filler, or just plain Tylan. That part is the same in both.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah , I'm going to ask my vet for plain Tylan next time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We have had amazing results with Angel Eyes. If you wish to see you can check out my Gallery Album, I have before and after photos there. We had what I think of as bad staining on Sir Micro and a little lighter on Bella Mia but both dogs responded very well within about 3 weeks to the Angel Eyes.

We have not tried Angel Glow, due to the added fillers. We had tried many other products though without results as wonderful as the Angel Eyes.

We give each doggie between 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon in about 1 tablespoon of yogurt, every day. Just this past week we have cut back to every other day and in two more weeks we will cut back further. They would not eat the Angel Eyes on their food.

We wish you good luck if you try Angel Eyes.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I will not be using the Angel's Glow any more.
> It worked great for Brink the first go round...then I believe his stains/coloring came back worse and thicker or something. I am attributing it to the fillers since he is on decent dog food and doesn't have corn/wheat filler like that. His stains aren't as red, but a thick brownish/yellow. I might try the Angel Eyes next time without the filler, or just plain Tylan. That part is the same in both.[/B]


To me the yellow color of the stain might indicate some sort of infection or irritation in the eye. Have you spoken to your vet or to Jamie about it?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Your pictures are great!!! I would say Ty's staining is about the same as Chulitas "before" not any worse, perhaps a bit less. His staining also tends to wash very easily which I guess some don't. I did send Angel Eyes an email asking them if they could tell me if they thought I should try their product after Angels Glow. I'll see if I get any kind of response.[/B]




THANK YOU. That is acutally a GOOD BEFORE picture of her because I had just taken her a bath and trimmed some of the stains off. They were actually a bit worse than that before picture. She is no longer on it really. MAYBE just once a week if that. Her face has remind nice and white.


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi,

I had a similar issue. I originally used Angels Glow and the stains appear to disappear. However, for whatever reason, it came back. I doubled the dose to see if that would help but it only made it worse. I called Angel Eyes to ask why this is the case and if I should get their product. The lady was very nice and informative. She stated that maybe he is becoming immune or alergic to the ingredients in Angels Glow. Of course this is before they changed their ingedients. Anyways, I decided to purchase a bottle from Angel Eyes. This site offers free shipping.

It's been about three weeks now since I started him on it. Honestly, I see little improvements. He doesn't stain as much before, but there are a few. I think it may be some other issue. He tears excessively so I may take him in to see if there are other problems.

For what it's worth, I think this may be a case by case situation....you may want to try it to see if it would work for you. Also, the ingredients in Angels Eyes are supposedly natural with no artificial colors.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Angel Eyes was very good about emailing me back, in fact they answered me twice. Their product contains nothing but Tylosin and 100% beef liver. But since the active ingredient is the same, tylosin, there doesn't seem much point in tryng agian.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

It didnt work on Buddy either it was some improvemnet but the stains are still there. it did get rid of chicos but he had very little staining to begin with . ~ Denise


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

angels glow didnt work at all? for us, it worked but then now we're at the end of the bottle and it doesn't seem to work anymore. i don't know whats going on..

maybe we should try angel eyes instead..


let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Angel eyes and angels glow have the same active ingredient, if one doesn't work the other won't either. You need to see your Vet to determine what is causing the staining.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i had a similar experience- i used angels glow for a month (the entire bottle). her staining is a LOT less now, but still some. now the tears run farther down her check and are a light red. because of the added filter in glow, i bought a bottle of tylan powder on the internet and am giving her a pinh (1/8 tsp) a day. it has been 3 days so far. i will do this for about 10 days then stop. i have switched her to an allergy formula food (natural balance potatoe and duck or lamb?) also, i am going to stop giving her wet food too to see if that helps. i also wipe under her eyes as much as possible and that helps. at least the tear stains are 90% better.


----------



## brenda (Apr 23, 2006)

You can order Tylan from this website:http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=24-810. They have good deals on alot of products. I ordered clippers & got a free Oster nail grinder. Then I ordered Oster blades & it was buy 3 get 1 free.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I use nothing but Angels Eyes I am sold!!


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

I purchased the Angels Eyes and it worked within a week and after 2 weeks all the stains were gone







and haven't return since


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been using Angel's Glow for 3 months, and it worked really well, but I stopped giving it to Dolce after 3 months, and in a week or so, her stains came back. I haven't been able to figure out the underlying cause of her excessive tearing, and my vet does not take it seriously at all, so no help there.

So just be aware, even if it works, you may have to give it to your baby long term to keep the stains away, and I'm not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I used it on Nemo for 2 weeks he had only little staining, but he started to itch like crazy and was biting his paws, so I stopped . The stains are not that noticeable. It was not worth it he was miserable on it..



Thanks,
Andrea

PS.. I use the fresh eyes now works great!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I use the Angels Glow. Lacey had very little tearstaining once she was done with the teething. I now use twice a week. What I have noticed that I had to switch Laceys food last week, she got sick and vet put her on the Hills Prescription Diet. Not one little tearstaining, none at all and I went 4 days without wiping and cleaning her face. Before this food she was eating the California Natural but I have decided to switch her to the Hills. Don't know if it was the food or not. Vet did not give her an antibotic of any kind. But she loves this food. Lacey has been a good little eater, no problems there. So for now she is going to be eating the Hills.


----------

